# Bios Update dauert abartig lange was soll ich tun



## eddietwo (29. Juli 2018)

Hey
Nachdem mein hp omem 17 w 110ng FPS drops hat meinte der Support dies wird mit dem neuen Bios Update behoben.
Habe mir eben das Update geladen und nun ist er am installieren.
Das Update hatte 42 MB.
Nach Neustart kam apply update ( feld konnte nicht gedeückt werden). Remove Bios und Recovery Bios.
Nach paar Sekunden fing er alleine an mit dem Update.
Nun installiert er 2048 Busteine.
Habe nach 10 mins gerade mal 2 Prozent.
Das wird Stunden dauern...

Ist das normal???

Ich will jetzt nicht vorm Laptop schlafen...


----------



## NatokWa (29. Juli 2018)

JA das gleiche Problem hatte der Lappy meiner Frau auch , ebenfalls ein Omen . Mitten in der Nacht war er dann irgerndwann fertig . Weiß der Geier was HP da angestellt hat .


----------



## eddietwo (29. Juli 2018)

Ja er war eben fertig also auf dem dekstip. Aber laut systemunfo ist das Bios immer noch die alte version. Rev 26 und nicht die neue rev42.. ....wie kann das sein?


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2018)

Bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt kann er das Update selber noch abbrechen wenn etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Juli 2018)

eddietwo schrieb:


> Ja er war eben fertig also auf dem dekstip. Aber laut systemunfo ist das Bios immer noch die alte version. Rev 26 und nicht die neue rev42.. ....wie kann das sein?


 Neustart, please.


----------



## eddietwo (29. Juli 2018)

Nein ist immer noch das alte Bios..

Laut Inet bricht er oft ab bei 25 Prozent und startet neu..


Wie finde ich nun raus ob alles so ist wie es sein soll?

Lait inet soll man das update mal im Komp. Modus xp Pack 3 ausführen.
Kann das sein?
Versuche gerade im kompatibilitätsmodus xp pack 3 zu installieren...
Mal sehen...ist wieder extrem langsam.

Macht es nichts aus wenn das bios unter dem genannten Modus installiert wird?
Der Tipp scheint im im Forum oft gegeben zu werden.


----------



## eddietwo (29. Juli 2018)

EDIT: Auch der Tipp von HP hat nichts gebracht...
Das Update bricht nach ca 2 stunden bei 25 Prozent ab.
Laut Systeinfo ist das alte bios installiert...


Kann da nun was defekt am BIOS sein oder würde dann etwas nicht gehen?


----------



## NuVirus (29. Juli 2018)

Du kannst normal mit dem Updater von HP auch einen Fat32 Stick erstellen lassen und dann muss das neue Bios im Unterordner "new" drin sein dann solltest du das Bios Update direkt im Bios durchführen können.


----------



## eddietwo (29. Juli 2018)

Da kenne ich mich nicht so aus ehrlich gesagt...

Vlt liegt es an der neuen Version und ich sollte mal die Vorgänger version versuchen.
Vlt hat die ganz neue einen Fehler...


----------



## NuVirus (29. Juli 2018)

wie hier nur die Bios Datei dann in den New Ordner der dadurch erzeugt wird:
YouTube

Dann im Bios auswählen weiß aber nicht ob es bei Consumer Produkten komplett gleich ist.


----------



## eddietwo (29. Juli 2018)

Ich versuche mal die bios version davor..
Evt liegt es an der neuen...

Wie sehe ich ob alles passt.
Man hört ja oft das Fehler was zerstören können.
Oder passt alles wenn er von sich aus abbricht und alles geht?


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Juli 2018)

eddietwo schrieb:


> Lait inet soll man das update mal im Komp. Modus xp Pack 3 ausführen.
> Kann das sein?


 Eigentlich nicht.
Das gerät kennt weder XP noch Windows 7.

Wer weiß, was HP da wieder zusammen geschlumpert hat.
Und das bei einem 1.700 EUR-Gerät ... .

Die BIOS-Version kann man mit CPUz
CPUID
 auslesen.


----------



## NuVirus (29. Juli 2018)

oder einfach msinfo eingeben


----------



## eddietwo (29. Juli 2018)

Kann da was beschädigt sein vom bios?
Oder läuft alles wenn es läuft?
Er bricht von sich aus ja ab ..


Lasse die vorversion nun installieren aber dauert genau so lange und er wird vermutluch wieder abbrechen....

Was ein mist von hp....


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Juli 2018)

eddietwo schrieb:


> Kann da was beschädigt sein vom bios?


 Dann wäre der Bildschirm schwarz.

Hast Du keine Garantie mehr?


----------



## eddietwo (29. Juli 2018)

Doch die habe ich noch...
Die vorversion des Bios brachte das Selbe..
Nach ca 2.5 stunden bei 25 Prozent eine englische Meldung " fehler beim flashen der Biosbausteine ".
Dann läuft ein Timer von 10 sekunden..In dieser Zeit kann man Update trotzdem fortsetzen klicken.
Tut man dies nicht landet man auf dem Dekstop und es ist alles beim Alten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Juli 2018)

eddietwo schrieb:


> Doch die habe ich noch...


Ab zum Händler mit dem Gerät.


----------



## eddietwo (29. Juli 2018)

Ja habe nun noch mehr FPS Drops als vorher...


----------



## eddietwo (31. Juli 2018)

ICH SOLL LAUT SUPPORT das Bios über USB Flashen. Mit dem Updatetool geht es ja einfach einen USB Stick für das Update zu erstellen. ABER WO bitte im Bios kann ich das Update durchführen?'

Es gibt keine Option...Nur System mit Hardwarengaben Uhrzeit etc und Security wo ich die Lüfter immer an, immer aus etc einstellen kann.#BOOTOPTIONEN bietet nur an die Reihenfolge zu ändern...

Gibt es so abgespeckte Bios??


----------



## NuVirus (31. Juli 2018)

auf einer der ersten Seiten müsste es nen Punkt geben Update System Bios oder so ähnlich, kannst ja wenn du es nicht findest mal googeln oder die Bios Bilder hier hochladen - handy reicht da ja


----------

